# Plasma Tv Help



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm looking for a 42 " Plasma HD ready TV. It is mindblowing there are so many out there. I do not want to spend a fortune. Any advise ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know where you put it Roy, where did you see it last?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

42"









Are you turning the front room into the Bridlington Roxy?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

42' is the bare minimum TV size these days Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ihope you mean inches " and not feet ' Jason!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoops!

Yeah, in my defence Im not used to the old fasioned terms of measurement,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you young whipper snapper, be off with you

btw is that why you keep getting speeding tickets converting km/h to mph?









sorry for going







Roy I haven't a clue.

I thought lcd was better than plasma









We still got an old fashined tube 4:3 21" telly


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm looking for a 42 " Plasma HD ready TV. It is mindblowing there are so many out there. I do not want to spend a fortune. Any advise ?


Don't get a Plasma, get an LCD. Plasma screens burn out after 5 years or so (the little 'Sky' logo in the corner burns onto the screen, amongst other problems).

In order to be future-proof, make sure whatever you get is HDTV enabled.

There are lots of plasma screens and non-HDTV enabled TV's to be had very cheaply these days, usually for the above reasons.

The picture on your new LCD TV won't be as good as the old CRT one it is replacing. The colours will be less vibrant and there will be 'shadows' when objects move across the screen (when buying, look for a low 'response time' to help avoid this).

However, as is the case with most technology these days, whatever you buy today will be 30-50% cheaper this time next year. And will probably have inbuilt Sky box/Freeview/hard drive recorder.

As for manufacturers, obviously Sony and B & O are good but expensive, Philips, Sharp etc. are pretty good but don't discount the likes of Samsung and LG which are no longer just 'cheap and cheerful' brands.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you DD, so Plasma is out then.









Anyone know about Rear Projection and DLP ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rear projections look crap, you have to look at it head on otherwise it gos dark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

From which Extra

The Sony KE-P42M1 is an excellent TV and our first plasma Best Buy. It scores well across the board but picture quality raises it clearly above rivals. It offers vivid colours and good detail, especially on DVD movies. Home-cinema fans should be in raptures, as this model is cheaper than most big-branded rivals. It costs around Â£1,450 online but it is not HD ready. The screen resolution is too low and it doesnâ€™t have the necessary sockets. So if youâ€™re looking to future-proof your viewing, we suggest you look elsewhere

But, if youâ€™re after the ultimate in picture quality for normal broadcast TV, you shouldnâ€™t consider an LCD TV at the moment. For one thing, they donâ€™t do blacks well, so darker pictures tend to look washed out. They also have a â€˜smearingâ€™ effect on fast-moving images (a sports match, for example). There are some exceptions but they are few and far between.

Our expert viewing panel reckons the only 32-inch LCD model worth considering from our tests is the Sony KLV L32ML. The colour balance, depth and sharpness of the picture make for fine viewing. Admittedly it is let down by the disappointingly mediocre sound and it isnâ€™t HD ready. Availability is limited, currently you can find it online for around Â£1,065. Although we donâ€™t have specific data on LCDs the Sony TV brand is very reliable.

Overall, we donâ€™t think the picture quality of flat-panel sets is quite up to the standard of conventional TVs yet â€" despite the higher prices. However, if youâ€™re interested in HD (high-definition) broadcasts, look out for HD-ready flat-panel TVs. Conventional TVs are not being manufactured for the high-definition market.

You were right when you said it was a minefield roy









And

Television is about to change in a big way. With today's trend towards larger TV screens, the picture is starting to look a bit ropey, and that's where high-definition (HD) screens come in.

Take films such as the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Modern film makers can squeeze incredible detail into their epic scenes but it's lost when you watch the films on a conventional TV, even if you're watching a DVD. Not so with an HD picture.

Sky's Director of New Products, Brian Sullivan, reckons it will be a major change: 'People want an experience that's as near to cinema as they can get. HD will provide that.'

It's very, very good

We've seen demonstrations of HD pictures at the BBC's laboratories. And we've installed a special satellite receiver and HD-ready set in our own lab to tune into the only channel currently available (see 'What you can watch now', below).

We love what we've seen. There's a finer level of detail visible, which is particularly impressive in scenic views. The textures of different materials, such as brickwork, stand out. You're far more aware of the background, which gives the picture a distinct sense of depth and reality.

Facial features â€" warts and all â€" suddenly become visible as well (which could give make-up artists a challenge). The picture simply seems far more real, and in a way that everyone will notice â€" not just film buffs.

What you can watch now

At the moment, the only HD content you can tune into comes from the Euro 1080 channel. To receive it, you need a special satellite receiver. Its main channel, HD1, transmits 24 hours a day and includes sporting events, concerts, travel programmes and nature documentaries.

Expect new channels from Sky, NTL and Telewest sometime soon.

And

3D TV

It looks as if real three-dimensional television, without the need to wear daft-looking special glasses, could be with us by 2010.

Toshiba plans to introduce 3D displays to video-games arcades next year. It hopes to move on to home gaming in 2008, mobile phones in 2009 and finally television in 2010.

The 3D displays have tiny lenses in front of each pixel that project slightly different images to each eye, in the same way that light bouncing off a real object would hit your eyes differently â€" images appear to stand out several centimetres from the display.

so your gonna need a 3D ready tv in 5 years time!


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv.html

The above link gives a good comparison between LCD and DLP. It's a difficult call as technology is changing very quickly at the moment. It would be easy to say 'Wait for a while', but you could be doing that forever...

The huge Plasma/LCD/DLP/rear projection TV's look gorgeous in the showroom, but unless you have a HUGE sitting room and need a big screen, the picture quality just isn't quite there. Of all technologies, plasma probably gives the best picture but it has its own, fairly major problems. LCD and DLP can't quite compete yet picture-wise on the *really big* screens.

It's still a dilemma I wish I had!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I'll stick with what I have.







The ones I like are too much money anyway.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

For my tuppence worth..................

IF repeat IF I had the right shaped room....I would not buy LCD, rear projection, or, least of all plasma.......

I would buy a projector system.....you can then tailor (sorry Roy, bad pun) it to your exact size requirements.

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:



> I think I'll stick with what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad strategy at the moment I think. I paid over Â£1300 for my LCD TV a couple of years ago. Only 23" and not HD-ready


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

To add my 2p

If you want and can afford a flat panel today then plasma is the best picture, but the guys are right when they talk about burn in, its a sod on plasmas and unlike CRT's (tube tellys) you cannot fix them by putting up a white image for an hour or so, once they are marked they are marked. Plasmas are also fragile, if you bash or stress them all sorts of funny things happen to the picture.

Having said that ive lots of pals with plasmas and I use them for my job. They work well but do have a comparatively short life compared to a CRT.

On the projector front DLP's are the best for moving images and clarity. Bulbs for the projectors, regardless of their imaging technology, do last a couple of thousand hours but when they go they cost a fortune. average price about 400 quid! However DLP's do not burn in and for the same price as a 42" plasma you can have any size screen you like.

So if you intend to upgrade again in 5 or so years, youve the cash and want a plasma, get one.

If you have to have flat, I'd say best value for money is DLP, the first bulb should last you at least 3 years perhaps double that.

If you need something now but intend to upgrade to HD and want to spend about a half to a third then get a CRT, they are still the best picture and current telly's last forever.

All the hoo-ha about HD comes from the states whove just gone over to it from the lamentable quality of 525 line NTSC. the difference is spectacular and it was a great move.

In europe HD would be a significant improvement in picture quality _Technically_ but subjectively the change would not be that great. Also a standard still needs to be agreed upon, I think the first widespread use of HD in europe will be DVD based (so new player required as well)

There are 2 really interesting technologies about to hit the streets.

sheet plastic printed screens have been in development for a while, work, and should be available at least as computer or information screens within a year.

Printed paper screens have just been demonstrated and look to be 2 to 3 years away. we do indeed live in interesting times
















good luck

Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You for that info Andy, very helpful.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy, I'll have to throw my 2p in since I am a home theatre buff.

Plasma is the best picture out there right now, no doubt about it. Pioneer and Panasonic consistently get the nod for best quality (processing, blacks, etc.), with Panasonic generally being the more _bon marche_. Look around before deciding not to buy a new TV - street prices might be better than you think.

First off, have an idea of what you're using it for: movies, TV, video games or computer monitor. With movies, burn-in is not an issue, and even for TV-use I think the worry of burn-in is over-rated. How many hours a day do you watch the same station (i.e. logo in the same spot) or play the same video game? A plasma will last you ten years of 8hrs/day use and that lifespan is stretching all the time.

Second, go have a look for yourself. If your (and Mrs. T's) eyes aren't happy, it doesn't matter what we've said here. Looking at a number of screens will 'train' your eyes to see more, and more easily determine what you like.

Third, new TV or old one, get it calibrated! Whether you buy a calibration DVD and do it yourself or have it done professionally, you'll get a much better picture out of a calibrated screen. I've seen old TV's brought around to looking very good with this simple step.

Having said all that, what do I own? A DLP front projector for my home theater and a 32" LCD in my bedroom
















I "have" to use a projector in my LR. I move too often to own a plasma. With a projector I hang the screen, position the projector and I'm up and running in an hour and breaking it down is even easier. The whole lot weighs 40 lbs. As for the BR, I don't watch enough movies there to make the investment in a plasma worthwhile. The Viewsonic LCD was $800 - a 37" plasma would have been twice that and I don't have room for the larger screen in that setup. Besides, that's good watch money!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Roy, I'll have to throw my 2p in since I am a home theatre buff.
> 
> Plasma is the best picture out there right now, no doubt about it. Pioneer and Panasonic consistently get the nod for best quality (processing, blacks, etc.), with Panasonic generally being the more _bon marche_. Look around before deciding not to buy a new TV - street prices might be better than you think.
> 
> ...


Excellent points Nalu. Particularly on the calibration front. I completely forgot to mention it.

andy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Interesting. I've also thought of getting a plasma. Now i'm as confused as Roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't know there were calibration DVDs available, that's very interesting.









Time for a Google.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what exactly are you calibrating?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> what exactly are you calibrating?


On my CRT TV that has RGB inputs on both scarts I would only be able to adjust brightness and contrast I suppose, without taking the back off.







I normally set up the picture in the lighting I would be viewing at and then remove the colour completely. Then I would adjust to get the best black and white by means of contrast and brightness ( and sharpness, though it seems to increase grain). The problem is that channels vary so much that it's very hit and miss. I use Sky News to set up my satellite input.

It's more difficult on antenna delivered signals as the variation is quite marked between channels, some people in our area still get terrible Channel 5 reception.







It also depends on how good/ old the TV antenna is.

I've noticed that DVDs vary quite a bit too but with a calibration tool at least there is a reference to get your DVD playback close to optimal.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Recommend "Digital Video Essentials". I also have the "Avia Guide to HT", but I find DVE easier to use (probably because I first used "Video Essentials" over ten years ago). Using most TV menus you can adjust sharpness, tint, color, contrast, brightness and colour temp. With my projector, I can store settings for the different sources (yes, I still have an LD player







) so that each is optimized.

And Stan's right: DVDs will vary based on decisions made by the studio putting the DVD together (which is usually _not_ the film studio). Many DVDs suffer from edge enhancement (e.g. "Pearl Harbor"). You're not going to have much luck with correcting the DVD by adjusting your TV, but at least you can make your TV as good as it can be.

I also find that using these calibration DVDs helps me train my eyes to spot better video, mcuh as RLT Forums helps me with watches , and I get more enjoyment out of the things I do watch







Of course, as with watches, 'wrong' things that I never even noticed before now bother the living hell out of me!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's quite funny but I used to go into peoples homes and adjust their TVs so that flesh tones didn't look so "tanned".
















Most people seem to wang up the colour to a point where it "glows".







RGB inputs calm this trend a bit.

The old trick of getting a good black and white picture was was taught to me by a TV engineer when we got our first colour TV in '73. Get this right and then increase colour so flesh tones look normal.

Then my photography training kicked in, "colour" is black and white with colour added.









Adjust for 18% grey and 6500k and it should be right. 

But that would be too normal for many film makers.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not trying to take over Roy's thread but...........

Me being someone who will buy the first one I like the look of, what should you look for in a plasma? I can live with it lasting just 5-6 yrs the way they're going.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm liking the look of this Sony 50" LCD DLP High Definition for just over a Grand. Just no room for it.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm liking the look of this Sony 50" LCD DLP High Definition for just over a Grand. Just no room for it.


That looks pretty darn good for just over a Grand!

I inherited some wonga last year and had great plans for it, A Speedy, Monaco, huge TV, new stereo etc.

I ended up buying a Poljot, blagging a CRT Sony from a guy at work and ploughing the rest into the Mortgage bottomless pit


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DynamiteD said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the look of this Sony 50" LCD DLP High Definition for just over a Grand. Just no room for it.
> ...


Looks very smart.

Wonder if it's thin enough to hang on the wall?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


They are about 15" thick but cannot be put on the wall.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

For the record, I'm up to four years' use on my Pioneer plasma and no sign of ageing or burn-in problems. No complaints about quality, either. I chose this over projector because the projector and screen installation was more intrusive than a mounted plasma for a home cinema system and (then) the quality was better.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> For the record, I'm up to four years' use on my Pioneer plasma and no sign of ageing or burn-in problems. No complaints about quality, either. I chose this over projector because the projector and screen installation was more intrusive than a mounted plasma for a home cinema system and (then) the quality was better.


Still is better. The *only* advantage of a projector over plasma (other than for a peripatetic so and so like me) is the size of the image you can project is much greater. But the picture quality is nowhere near as good.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > DynamiteD said:
> ...


Thanks for the warning Roy.


----------



## Hillbilly (Jun 14, 2004)

Here in Australia I have a 2year old Hitachi 42" Plasma which is at least 1 generation old by now. It has a resolution of 1045 x 1045 and is an excellent HD set. Cost me $11,000AU new (discount price at that). Have a Toshiba HD set top box and it gives an exceptional picture with excellent clarity color and sharpness. Havent had any burn problems except once when a DVD was left running after it had finished. Was some minor burn which disappeared soon after. The station logos dont seem to worry it. This set has a Fujitsu plasma screen with Hitachi software. As there are only about 5 factories which make screens. The brand you buy will probably have another makers screen in it. I believe that even Sony are OEM screens.

An excellent forum is here and has informative comments from seemingly knowledgable posters.

http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hillbilly said:


> seemingly knowledgable posters.


I see you've got us sussed







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently looking into getting a new TV, so have been doing some searching on the web on what's best Plasma v LCD's







However still really puzzled so I thought I would also check out good old RLT









Anybody got any new views on what to go for, or shall I just buy a standard CRT


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I just had to set up a 60" and a 46" Projection TV for the Big Boss.

They were both Sony units, so I can't speak for all brands, but these were fan-tacka. The big one was SXRD, whatever that means, and the small one (hah!) was something else. Both rear projection, HD. We hooked them up to HD DVD players and HD satellite TV boxes.

I watched Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift and it was phenomenal. But then threw in the DVD of Everest, the IMAX one, and it was not as impressive.

The overall experience is positive, easy to set up, well made, excellent picture, good sound from the built-in speakers.

I don't have any pictures on the web but I have some to make the instructions. I'll see if I can get them out there.

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Martin for the info







I had chance today to drop into a couple of shops, the Panasonic bloke basically told me that LCD is great if you stick below 32", anything bigger and you need to start thinking about moving over to Plasma







(only problem with this, it's more watch budget gone







)

As for Sony just said LCD is the way to go, however I did notice in the Sony shop that they mainly had LCD models on display 

Looks like more searching is needed


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, I should have said, the viewing angle on these was outstanding. None of the old 'head-on' only, I was standing right next to the unit and could clearly see the picture.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Roy said:


> I'm looking for a 42 " Plasma HD ready TV. It is mindblowing there are so many out there. I do not want to spend a fortune. Any advise ?


How about this?









http://www.avshopper.co.uk/DetailsList.cfm?ID=342

Too small maybe???


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dowsing said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a 42 " Plasma HD ready TV. It is mindblowing there are so many out there. I do not want to spend a fortune. Any advise ?
> ...


Yep my bank balance is too small


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I have had a Hitachi 42" plasma for about 4 years now, its HD ready and I was not considering plasma before this as all including the Pioneers and Panasonics were all lo res versions at the time and all looked "soft" to me (having worked with Sony CRT monitors in edit suites) but the Hitachi came as a revelation......great picture and good price at the time in relation to others. Now virtually all Plasmas are HD so no problems with quality of detail, or at least there shouldnt be! The question of burn in is a sticky one...if you constantly watch one channel with a particulary distinct logo or play video games all the time then you might well get a burn image eventually, just as the Plasma monitors at airports show the listings ghost when turned off.....but for domestic use.....quite honestly its hardly worth worrying about.

You could go for a projector but during daylight the picture quality will be appalling compared to any otehr typw of screen.....fine for viewing films etc in darkened rooms, but for general TV watching be aware of the lighting limitations. I have both Plasma and projector in my lounge for exactly that purpose, the best of both worlds. When it comes to calibration.......save yourself the money of a DVD calibration disc and buy one of the blockbuser films with DTS soundtrack, this will invariably have a DTS setup programme on the disc which includes the essential audio but also VIDEO set up procedures. They work great!

It is a minefield.....but remember "rubbish in, rubbish out" thats the old adage in film/video programming, if your source material is crap then no amount of money spent on the end interface is going to make it look good!

Best at the moment........Sky+HD....through HDMI/Component

But for personal advice..I saw an advert just today for 42" Hitachi Plasma at Â£999.....thats the latest version of mine.......and mine looks great.....honest!









Best regards David


----------

